# returning to work after adoption leave



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I am currently taking adoption leave from the NHS, I am taking 12 months off 3months of which with no pay, I am long way off yet to returning but have been thinking about it a little, especially the childcare part.

I worked fulltime before but now only intend to return 2 days a week, for the required 3 months then my intention is to leave and explore other avenues hopefully which will be home based.

I'm just wondering what other peoples views are on returning to work after adoption and fully appreciate that its not always through choice and finances do play a big part, for me I have to return otherwise I will have to pay all my adoption pay back which is fair enough, I dont want to miss out a single second on my little girl and thats why I do not personally want to return the other reason being that my job is very stressfull (community psychiatric nurse) and I used to bring my work home with me which isnt condusive to a happy family life.

The other question is childcare, dh's family live too far away and I have only my mum who is quite elderly and physically would find it too hard, just wondering what peoples views are on nurserys as apposed to childminders as I know it can be a minefield.

Thanks again

Dawnxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I work for the MOD and took 6 months adoption leave last year.  I worked full-time but returned part-time working 3 days a week (Tues, Wed, Thurs).  Our little boy had just turned 2 just before I returned to work.  Prior to returning we decided to see how he settled at nursery so he attended for a couple of half day sessions the month before and he absolutely loved it.  He now goes for 3 full days and still loves it.  He has come on in leaps and bounds.  To be honest we all have the best of both worlds and when we are all together we have such good fun and he also has his own little friends.  We decided to send him to nursery as it is in the building just behind where I work and it has a good reputation.  I know that childminders also do a fantastic job as well.  If you are attending other groups with your little one you will find out about the local nurseries and childminders and if any of their children are attending them.  I know it is a minefield and a hard decision to make but our experience has been a positive one.

Tracey x


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Dawn,
If you take the full 12 months you will continue to accrue annual leave at full time hours and at the point of dropping to 2 days this will be the equivalent of about 12-13 weeks annual leave, during which time you accrue further leave so it is just about possible to return but never actaully return for more than 1 or 2 days if that makes sense?  It will make you really unpopular at work but as you will be leaving it doesn't really matter.  It all depends on how much a/l you carry forward from this year to next.  PM me if you need more info on how to do it.  I am doing the same.
Catherine


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Little Chick and Dawn, 
I am another NHS worker, previously had a rather stressful job managing a small Critical Care Unit which I really don't want to go back to, I am been thinking about doing something similar to what you have mentioned little Chick, when does your adoption leave finish?
Viva
X


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

When we adopted our DS, he was nearly 4 when placed with us, I took adoption leave for 9 months up until he started school.  I then went back to work part time working just afternoons because of my DH job and shift work it worked out better for us to have me working afternoons and DH picking DS up from school.

When we adopted our DD we were very lucky in the fact that I did not need to go back to work and get permanent hours so hence why I did supply work at a local day nursery for so long.  I use to work when DH was at home so child care arrangements were taken care off.

I understand and respect that some people have to go back to work and its a hard decsion to make as to what you are going to do reference your children and the care they receive.

Some people are very lucky & have family who are willing to help out & they are god sends!!

Others have to put their children into a day nursery.  If this is the option that you are looking at doing then ask to visit the nursery & have a show round, ask lots of questions & ask for a prospectus of the nursery.  Look up on the internet the ofsted report for that nursery & see how well they were scored as a day care nursery.

It can be difficult for a child to settle into a day care nursery for one day a week and most places will tell you this, you would be looking at a minimum of 2 days child care so that the child can settle and get use to the nursery.

Go off recommendations of friends and family as to which day care would be appropriate.

the alternative is a child minder & i think if you get in touch with your local SS they should be able to give you names of local child minders.

I know a few VERY good child minders and if you were local to me I would reccomend them!!

Good luck in what ever you decide!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
ive been thinking about adoption leave etc, i asked at work the other day if they would consider me coming back part time and they suggested mon/tue and half a day wednesday but to be honest i dont know if that is what i want, plus procedures are changing at work and its all going to be performance related pay and i wonder if its worth the hassle of returning there, im definately not career minded and really dont want to have to prove myself every year to get a payrise.

Im lucky in that my dh earns decent money so no need to go back to work full time, might  have a look around for a p/t job in a school as and when the need arises.

Julia


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies and advice, it looks like hopefully I wont have to return at all if I play my cards right as I accrue a lot of annual leave during my adoption leave which I can use while working my notice( thank again little chick )

I think it is personal choice returning to work after adoption and once my little girl is at school I would definitely like to do something just not psychiatric nursing!

Love

Dawn


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi there, i also work for the NHS and work for a mental health trust as the Day nursery manager (so let me know if there is anything you would ike to know childcare wise etc) 
You will only accure 9 months worth of annual leave as you cant accure annial leave whilst on unpaid leave, but you will get all bank holidays added so that adds on a few days
Good luck


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

HiSpangle,

Thanks for your post, I have just checked the adoption policy for the mental health trust that I work for and I continue to accrue annual leave during additional adoption leave (the unpaid bit), so this must vary from trust to trust but thanks for highlighting it anway.

Phew panicked me a bit there 

Dawn

xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi
I am shortly going to be starting my 2nd adoption leave although this time, thankfully we can take 9mths at the set rate of pay. Because our newbie is much younger than our first DD was at placement, I am intending to take as much leave as possible and decide during that time, whether or not I will indeed return to my job at all.
Our circumstances have slightly changed which makes us fortunate enough to have the choice. I intend to look into a change of career, in which I could run alongside being a mum at home. I'm not sure yet.

I've been told that I will receive my 9mths pay whether I am returning to my job or not, and that if I decide to resign before my intended date of return, I will not have to repay any money. Is this correct?
I always knew there was a rule of returning for 12 weeks or more, before you wouldn't be expected to pay it back, but I'm under the impression that the rules have changed since my first adoption leave 3 years ago.
Does anyone know what the rules are on this?

Are you girls talking of returning for minimum time, because you work for the NHS and that is still their rule?

I am slightly concerned and confused!!

I don't intend to tell my boss and colleagues of my intention to leave my post, until I really have to. Mainly because I don't want to "burn my bridges". You know, if anything, God forbid, should happen to dh's job whilst I'm on leave and I've already handed in my notice, where would that leave us?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ever,

I dont think there is any set rules to adoption leave as it varys from employer to employer, you would be best asking your HR department for a copy of their adoption leave policy which is what I did.

If I dont return for the minimum required 3 months then It does stipulate in my policy that I will be liable to pay back all monies , however because I accrue annual leave and bank holidays throughout the whole of my 12 months leave (I am taking additional adoption leave of unpaid for 3 months) then I think I could use the accrued leave to work my notice thus meaning I wouldnt have to physicallly return in person as I would be on annual leave (Confused yet ).  During that time I would then officially hand my notice in and in the nhs you have to give 8 weeks notice.

I am like you I am wanting to do something from home which will also provide a safety net if my hubby's work goes belly up as it can do from time to time, I do not want to returun to my job as personally I would find it too stressful and I want to enjoy my little one without the additional stress I also dont particularly enjoy my job which doesnt help.

I hope this helps and let us know how you get along as I said your employers should have some form of adoption leave policy.

Good luck

Dawn


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi

I am interest to read your posts.  We are only just starting out on the adoption process but we are considering applying to adopt a sibling group (2 children) and personally in my heart I feel that we've been trying for a baby for 5.5 years now, it will probably be 7 yearsish by the time we do adopt and I would really like to have 2,3 or 4 years off work (depending on the ages of the children) and then get a part time job when they are both at school, or slightly earlier if needbe.

Trouble is I earn more than DH and he doesn't earn a great deal.  We have got savings though which we could use for a while.

Anyway, my question is about the returning to work for 3 months as I would also have to repay the occupational adoption pay part if I didn't return.  What would you do about childcare in those 3 months?  Presumably a nursery wouldn't take a child/ren for only that length of time (or would they?  Would a childminder?

Maybe I could accrue leave and then not actually return like mentioned above?  I know it's a very long way off yet but I'm already thinking about it now!

Just thought I'd share my thoughts and concerns with you all.  Any advice would be most welcome.

Love Diz x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Just thought I'd add a link to the following as it may help some reading this thread 

http://tiger.direct.gov.uk/cgi-bin/adoptionmaternity.cgi

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Thought i would pop on and reply about adoption pay/leave.

If you company only pay you stat adoption pay (sap) of £112.75 per week for 39weeks then you dont have to pay anything back. or go back for the 12weeks to give notice.

If you also adopt a sibling group then you also get "adoption allowance" which is on top of child benifit ect and is payable until each child turns 18yrs old. (this is means tested)

May be worth also having a look at this site as it gives you an idea of what tax/working credits you would get (i used est dates of birth for little ones)- http://www.entitledto.co.uk/

xxx

/links


----------

